# Gartenbank



## koile (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo !

Ich habe zwei alten Bänken einfach mal ein Neues  Gesicht gegeben.

 Jetzt schmücken sie Dekorativ den Garten,und die beiden alten Aluminium Töpfe

 mit den Bollen ,wollen noch mit Semervivum bepflanzt werden.

 Ich hoffe dass es so wird wie ich es mir vorstelle.


----------



## Stadtkind (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenbank*

Sieht schick aus, Gerd


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenbank*

Moin, wir haben uns gerade eine Baumbank gegönnt aus Bankirai.


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenbank*

chick...Gerd und Günter,
meine Teichbänke, sehen so aus:


----------



## koile (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenbank*

@Sabine !
hmmm... da mußt Du aber noch dran Arbeiten


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenbank*

Findest du Gerd?
Ich find, die passen genau in unsere Naturoase


----------



## koile (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenbank*

 so is  es !!!!!!!!!!


----------

